# Eastern Ma Pd's



## braxton5 (Jul 25, 2014)

does anybody know if their are any departments in eastern mass around the greater boston area accepting transfers at the moment? i.e.. Watertown, Arlington, Malden, Medford, Quincy or others???


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

braxton5 said:


> does anybody know if their are any departments in eastern mass around the greater boston area accepting transfers at the moment? i.e.. Watertown, Arlington, Malden, Medford, Quincy or others???


Are you a sworn LEO with CJIS access?


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Their, Their..


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Their you go again...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------

